# When does brain function pick up?



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello my friends! I hope you are all doing well.

For those of you that have had a TT and trouble with brain fog, how long did it take for you to think clearer on medication? I'm much better then I was before having the thyroid out, but not were I would like to be. I'm trying to decide if I should go to college or not, (been out of work force for a few years)but I feel afraid that it will be a waste of time and money because I haven't felt "smart" for a very long time. How do we get rid of the old person we were and when do we start to emerge from being that "sick person?" Twelve year is a long time to feel brain dead. Any words of wisdom would be appreciated!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am still waiting...


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry, I can't really comment either. I had TT a month ago, but I didn't get to start Synthroid until 5 days ago since I had to go through RAI first. I'm hoping I notice a difference in a couple weeks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Now that I'm up to 100 mcgs, I'm feeling much better (I'm sure that will drop off soon enough)...but afternoons are still tough. I'm wondering if you can go part-time? Maybe taking classes during a time of day when you feel "fresher?"


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

I guess I knew the answer to this one. I was just hoping somebody felt better sooner then later. I did some research and seems that it takes quite a while for patients to find the correct meds/dose and even longer for the body and mind to heal. I just feel like I've already wasted over a decade being ill, and now I have to wait even longer to "start" my life over. OK, I'm over it.... Things could be worse, so I will do what I can when I can and remind myself that I've been through a lot, and can muttle through this last obstacle. Thanks for the input. :winking0014:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know why but I felt so good the first three weeks after surgery that I really thought I'd experienced a miracle. I felt alert, focused, I could concentrate and I was in a great mood...then everything started falling apart. 7 1/2 weeks later I feel as bad as I felt before I had surgery.

I should have known everything went too well! I'm desperate for some kind of assurance that the funk I'm in now will pass and I guess it will.

I cannot imagine what you've been through for 12 years. 12 years of this and I'd have probably killed somebody by now! :ashamed0001:


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I cannot imagine what you've been through for 12 years. 12 years of this and I'd have probably killed somebody by now! :ashamed0001:


I DClaire - I went through the same post surgery euphoric feeling that you did. I was told it was the thyroid dumping excess hormones after my system had been deprived for so many years. I really hope we both can back to that "I feel great" feeling and attitude.

I would not have killed anyone,  but I really did feel like giving up my own life more then a few times over the years. Scary, but the love of my husband got me through, that and I've been told I'm a tough cookie! So hold on tight and know that you are not alone. :hugs: to you my friend and best wishes for both of our futures.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

I dont know, but its 7 weeks after TT and suddenly i felt just as bad as before. I am soooooo tired and have a lot of headaches. Memory is bad at times, so i dont know what to say. :sad0049:

Ditto: IDC and Sweetgirl - the same feelings. :hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

SweetGirl44 said:


> but I really did feel like giving up my own life more then a few times over the years. Scary, but the love of my husband got me through


same here. My husband is the tough cookie.


----------

